# Anyone near Staffordshire?



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This little chap needs a home 
Fancy Mice Breeders • View topic - Free to good home - Stoke


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

I wish I had transport I would have snapped him up


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I wish I had transport I would have snapped him up


Poor poor mouse, too far away for me too im afraid or i would have picked him up for you


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh the poor little guy 
How can people be so bloody evil. So she's used him for breeding, got what she wanted out of him now he's being 'got rid of' and she cares so little about him she's willing to let him go as food  Some people dont deserve to have animals in their life and this person is one of them.

I have plenty of space but cant get to him.
Anyone fancy getting a mouse train together?? This little guy deserves a good life.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

and shes one of the "good breeders" of the mouse world apparently -sigh-

wish i could help, is there no why we could get a train from some one whos near but cant keep him to some one whos far but cant get him!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Purple x and Bernie where are you both located? If its a definate offer of a home I can ask on another forum about setting up a mouse train.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Purple x and Bernie where are you both located? If its a definate offer of a home I can ask on another forum about setting up a mouse train.


I'm in Haverhill and Purple is in Cambridge about 30 mins away from me


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> I'm in Haverhill and Purple is in Cambridge about 30 mins away from me


Thanks hun, I'll see if we can arrange something


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Yup I'm in Cambridgeshire like Bernie said, my postcode is CB22 7RP if that's any more help.
If transport can be arranged and Bernie cant take him then I 100% can.

I hope we can save this little guy x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

They are 161 miles from you Bernie 

Gill, There 80 miles from us and a 3 hour round trip  xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

There 144 miles from you purple  x


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

purple_x said:


> Yup I'm in Cambridgeshire like Bernie said, my postcode is CB22 7RP if that's any more help.
> If transport can be arranged and Bernie cant take him then I 100% can.
> 
> I hope we can save this little guy x


Yep I can 100% take him, I suppose it just depends if a train can be organised


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I really really hope transport can be arranged, so many people willing to take him just no one close enough 

I can travel if need be.
I googled as I had no idea where Staffordshire was but google maps says it's just past Birmingham, I can get to there if neccessary!


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

I am in Leicestershire (Lutterworth) on 5/6th Dec heading bk to Cambridge area on 6th......can I be of any assistance?


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

francesandjon said:


> I am in Leicestershire (Lutterworth) on 5/6th Dec heading bk to Cambridge area on 6th......can I be of any assistance?


I dont think anyone else has offered any transport yet so I'm pretty sure you can be of assistance :thumbup:
That means someone just has to get the mouse from where he is up to you in Leicestershire.
I googled and it says the mouse is just 50mins from you.

So if anyone can get from Staffordshire to Leicestershire then this will be sorted 

Although I wonder if the person will keep him until the 5th Dec.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

francesandjon said:


> I am in Leicestershire (Lutterworth) on 5/6th Dec heading bk to Cambridge area on 6th......can I be of any assistance?


That would be very very helpful! TDM should be along soon lol Shes very organised u know  xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

purple_x said:


> I dont think anyone else has offered any transport yet so I'm pretty sure you can be of assistance :thumbup:
> That means someone just has to get the mouse from where he is up to you in Leicestershire.
> I googled and it says the mouse is just 50mins from you.
> 
> ...


Probs not, might need a foster til then and transport to meet in leic.. Ive message TDM so she should be along soon to check it out hehe fingers crossed! x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats excellent Francesandjon, I hope we can organise the rest of the journey, its certainly a step in the right direction, judging by the breeders post on the mouse forum I dont think she wants to give him up for food so hopefully she will be happy to wait till the 5th.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

The 6th would be preferable.....as we are at Mums on the 5th.....not entirely sure she'd want a mouse in the house (and she has a JRT who is fond on 'mousing' (although never succeeds) when they go walking).


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Has anyone messaged the breeder to check the mouse is still available?
I have an account on there so am happy to do so if no-one has already.

I could also say that I want the mouse but dont have transport for a few weeks and see if she will hold on to him til then.


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

i could definately take him or foster him until the 5th im in derby but unfortunately i dont have travel or id have gone up and got him myself


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

I can get him from stoke to derby if thats any help? Earliest I can do is sunday though?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im not a member of that forum but Ive managed to get someone to send a PM earlier today, Im not sure if shes had a reply yet as she isnt online, I think she just said we had a home for him but were sorting out transport. Thankyou everyone who has offered to help, Im sure between us we can get this boy to his new home, fingers crossed hes still available


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

W Midlands Free mouse to good home - Stoke - Reptile Forums hes on the reptile forum too which worries me :/


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish I hadnt seen that, I hope shes got the message on the breeders forum, I dont even want to think of him going for snake food


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Acid said:


> W Midlands Free mouse to good home - Stoke - Reptile Forums hes on the reptile forum too which worries me :/


Oh no :nonod:

That poor little guy has already had a life of no love or respect and now he may end up as food :frown::mad2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Acid said:


> W Midlands Free mouse to good home - Stoke - Reptile Forums hes on the reptile forum too which worries me :/


:crying: I hope we can sort transport, I can't get this little boy out of my head now


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Has anyone sent a message on the reptile forum? I didnt want to inundate her with messages in case it gets confusing but I think we should send at least one message on there.


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

me either  myanimalmadhouse has very kindly offered to go get him for me so if we can get an address we'll get him asap!

@thedogsmother i offered her money for him on there incase a feeder hunter offered to take him already but no reply


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I might be able to help a little...I dunno...depends on timing.

On Tuesday I am going rom Manchester to Milton Keynes...and back. I actually go through Stoke but I don't have much time as I have to go back and pick up my little boy. If said mousey could be picked up and handed to me on the train at Stoke station I could get him back to Milton Keynes if that is any use...or back to Manchester?

May be useless but thought I would offer it


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I can definitely get to Milton Keynes.

Well as long as the little guy is still available *fingers crossed* then at least there are plenty of home offers and transport to different places.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The breeder has been back in touch, hopefully he has a home and is going this weekend, if not she is aware that he has another offer so she will get back to us via the lady who contacted her first.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I really hope it's to a loving home and not another breeder or anything else.
Wishing this little mousey all the best x x x


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

purple_x said:


> I really hope it's to a loving home and not another breeder or anything else.
> Wishing this little mousey all the best x x x


Ditto purples comments x


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

any news on the little one?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Acid said:


> any news on the little one?


The lady whos been sending the messages to the breeder hasnt had any more replies off the breeder so I think we will just have to hope he went to a good loving home


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

shes a "good" Breeder? And a sight actually allows ads like that :scared: :mad2: I cant imagine anyone on FR's saying my rats horrible anyone want or its going to be eaten without someone telling them who blummin cruel they are!

if anyone goes Give her a poke in the eye or both for me :mad2:


----------

